# Grovana Coral Reef Ii Instructions



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Have bought only my third watch ever!

Just taken the Coral Reef out of the box from a guy in Germany. Very pleased - slightly scuffed on the bezel ring and a monkey must have unscrewed the bracelet lugs!

It is very big, makes my Speedy look like a midsize...

Does anyone here have any intructions for it as mine is sadly without. Would like to know how to set the date and don't want to turn anything when I shouldn't!?

Many thanks in advance for the replies.


----------

